# Locusts - Advice Please



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've just got some locusts as a treat for the beardies and I need to check what is the best way to keep them healthy.

Can I keep them in with the crickets? How much should I feed them? And most importantly, do they bite if they escape into the viv?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## pearson744 (Jan 15, 2006)

I got some the other day for my waterdragon and they told me to put the lot in (about 10) they didnt last that long he finished the last off the following morning and they didnt bite him or anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

With the locusts i used to keep them in the mid 80's and feed planty of greens as well as bran.Do not put any water in with them as too much humidity will kill them.They get all the fluids they need from their food.If you want them to breed then you need to supply them with a tray of sand so they can lay their eggs in it


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I do it the same way as Greenphase. I wouldnt keep them in with crickets as the crickets will probably end up eating them (evil cricket scum :x ).


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

The crickets remind me of the things from Alien :evil: 

I've only got them in the tub they arrived in, but I did push some watercress in with them as soon as they arrived. I'll need to find them something bigger to live in I think, although they may not last that long.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

same as crix, lots a veg, no humidity u can give them a dish with a sponge which has bn boiled and left to cool, and soaked with cool filtered water. change veg daily as it goes manky

chrissy and eli


----------



## doodle_bug (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Chrissy, Mel, Eli and all

Guess who else at WOO likes locusts.

Only the Chicken Babies. 

One had escaped and the chickens were running around and found it they played with it for a while (could not get it off them) then Chrissy your darling Lucky ate the whole thing (ok it was a small one) and didnt even share with Chance then again he was well scared of it.

I thought it was kinda funny. hehe


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

fabuolus! thats my boys!lol


----------

